# [Kaufberatung] Android Tablet



## Strycer (23. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem Android Tablet für Privates Zeugs (Hauptsächlich Surfen, HD Filme Streamen/Schauen, ggf. mit Steckplatz für SD Karte und bezüglich Zocken eigentlich nur ein Spiel: Hearthstone)

Hearthstone Specifications:
Operating System	The latest (non-beta) version of Android
Processor	1.5 GHz or better
Memory		2 GB RAM
Storage	 GB internal HD space

Budget so ca 300 €. Am liebsten natürlich mit langer akkulaufzeit und bezüglich der Größe weiß ich noch nicht. Ich denke mal so eine Durchschnitts-Tablet Größe bei dem ich das Spiel gut Spielen kann + noch angenehmen Videos/Filme anschauen.

Es wird mein erstes Tablet sein und deswegen habe ich kein Erfahrung worauf ich da achten soll etc.. HAbe an ein Samsung gedacht, nur bin ich mit meinem aktuellen Smartphone nicht zufrieden und weiß nicht ob sich das auch auf Tablets auswirken.

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand ein paar Empfehlungen hier reinposten kann 

mfg
Strycer


----------



## Andrej (24. September 2017)

Ich habe gerade das Galaxy Tab A (2016, 10.1, Wi‑Fi) und bin damit voll zufrieden. Gucke damit YouTube und habe auch damit Fallout gezockt.

Kann es also nur empfehlen.


----------



## claster17 (24. September 2017)

Produktvergleich Lenovo Tab4 8 Plus Aurora Black TB-8704F, 4GB RAM, Lenovo Tab4 8 Plus Sparkling White TB-8704F, 4GB RAM | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich persönlich bevorzuge 7-8" Tablets, da diese noch in so manche Hosentasche passen. Ich benutze seit Ewigkeiten ein Nexus 7 2013 und habe mit dem Lenovo endlich einen würdigen Nachfolger gefunden.


----------



## evilgrin68 (24. September 2017)

Hat das Lenovo Tab4 ein Vanilla Android?


----------



## fotoman (24. September 2017)

Wenn wirklich niemand im Freundes-/Verwandtenkreis existiert, der irgendein Tablet besitzt und einen mal damit herum spielen lässt, würde ich zum nächsten Elektronikmarkt gehen und dort einmal mit Tablets der unterschiedlichen Größe herum spielen.

7-8" sind zwar schön transportabel und meist auch leichter wie 10". Dafür empfinde ich das Surfen auf solchen Geräten (insb. bei 16:9) als Qual. Und wenn das Gerät zum Anschauen von Filmen nicht immer in der Hand  gehalten wird, wäre mir dort auch 10" lieber.

Was die "Lautsprecher" taugen muss man bei Bedarf in Tests nachlesen. Nicht immer sind "Stereolautsprecher" auch rechts und links angebacht. Zur Bedienung des genannten Spiels auf 8 oder 10" muss jemand etwas sagen, der exakt dieses Spiel kennt.

Nachdem sich die Anforderungen nach "Operating System    The latest (non-beta) version of Android" derzeit nicht erfüllen lassen (Android 8 ist draußen, Geräte gibt es aber bisher allenfalls von Goolge), muss man wohl zu einem Android 7.1 Gerät greifen, was auch schon schwierig genug ist.



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Hat das Lenovo Tab4 ein Vanilla  Android?


Gibt es irgendein Gerät, das sowas bietet? Selbst  LineageOS enthält Anpassungen. Um Google-Geräte würde ich einen großen Bogen machen, das Pixel C hat noch nicht einmal einen SD-Card Slot.

Sonst wäre wohl (gemäß Geizhals) bei strenger Einhaltung der Anforderungen (mind. 1,5 GHz CPU) neben dem schon erwähnten Galaxy Tab A 10.1 2016 nur noch das Lenovo Tab4 10 Plus eine Möglichkeit bei 10". Die "üblchen" China-Tablets wie eni Chuwi Hi10 (Plus/Pro) begnügen sich ohne eigene Bastelarbeit immer noch mit Android 5.1.


----------



## Strycer (24. September 2017)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.
Habe jetzt mal bei einem Kollegen ein Tablet in der Hand gehabt bezüglich größe und tendiere eher zu einer größeren Variante ergo. 10" ca.

Ich bin am überlegen zwischen diesen beiden Tablets 
Produktvergleich Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.1 2016 T580 16GB schwarz, Lenovo Tab4 10 Plus Aurora Black TB-X704F, 4GB RAM | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit Samsung Hdys war meine Erfahrung bisher, das es dann nach 2 Jahren seeehr langsam Geworden ist teilweise verrückt gespielt hat (einfach neugestartet von alleine)
Ich weiß eben nicht, ob das auch bei den Tablets so ist. Wenn aber jedoch schon viele damit gute Erfahrung haben...

Das Lenovo ist zwar etwas mehr als im Budget jedoch denke ich, dass ich dann über längerem Zeitraum was davon habe.

mfg
Strycer


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. September 2017)

Was hast du denn für ein Handy von Samsung gehabt?
Normal wird das Handy nicht langsamer, es sei denn, die Anforderungen durch Apps steigen im Laufe der Zeit. Ist dann der u.a. Arbeitsspeicher knapp bemessen, schließen sich Apps etc.. Auch  kann das Handy zurückgesetzt werden, im Urzustand sollte wieder alles gut sein. Mein Samsung Tab S2 habe ich seit August 2015, läuft wie am ersten Tag, und ist vollgestopft mit Daten und Apps. 
Beim Tab A würde mich der geringe Arbeitsspeicher (nur 2GB) stören und interne Festplatte von 16 GB ist aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Nach Installation von Android stehen nämlich nur noch wenige GB zur Verfügung. Apps können nicht alle auf externen Speicher verschoben werden. Aber gut, kommt immer darauf an, was man nutzt und macht. Ich lasse Radio App im Hintergrund laufen, benutze mehrere Browser im Multiscreen und Übersetzungsprogramme etc. -  alles gleichzeitig. Da sind genug Ressourcen wie Arbeitsspeicher usw. von Vorteil.


----------



## claster17 (24. September 2017)

Werden nicht so ziemlich alle Samsung-Geräte durch die miese Software ausgebremst? Zumindest sind die meisten Geräte mit gleicher Hardware schneller unterwegs.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. September 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Werden nicht so ziemlich alle Samsung-Geräte durch die miese Software ausgebremst? Zumindest sind die meisten Geräte mit gleicher Hardware schneller unterwegs.



Das war eher früher der Fall. Die jetzigen Geräte sind schnell genug, um individuell angepasste Oberflächen pfeilschnell darzustellen. Mein S7 Handy habe ich auch schon über ein Jahr, die Darstellungen, Zusatzfunktionen und Anwendungen flutschen nur so über den Bildschirm. Und dank ausreichend Arbeitsspeicher tritt diesbezüglich auch kein Mangel auf. Eigene Software hat auch Vorteile, z.b. konnte ich bereits auf meinem damaligen Samsung S3 zwei Browser im Splitscreen-Modus laufen lassen. Wurde bei Android erst mit 7.0 eingeführt


----------



## fotoman (24. September 2017)

Strycer schrieb:


> Mit Samsung Hdys war meine Erfahrung bisher, das es dann nach 2 Jahren seeehr langsam Geworden ist teilweise verrückt gespielt hat (einfach neugestartet von alleine)


Das dürfe wohl auch von den installierten und laufenden Apps abhängen. Insb. wenn die immer auf dem neuen Stand sind und die Programmierer ständig die neueste HW-Ausstattung fordern/nutzen.



Strycer schrieb:


> Ich weiß eben nicht, ob das auch bei den Tablets so ist. Wenn aber jedoch schon viele damit gute Erfahrung haben...


Gute Erfahrung dürften auch viele mit Samsung-Handys haben, genauso wie umgekehrt viele mit negativer Erfahrung existieren dürften.

Persönlich wäre ich immer noch sehr zurückhaltend mit Android 7.1 bei einem Gerät, das ich nicht jeden Tag laden möchte. Das liegt aber nur daran, dass mein einziges, schon etwas älteres Tablet damit für mich nahezu unbrauchbar geworden ist. Die Performance passt zwar immer noch, aber wehe, ich lasse es ein paar Tage ungenutzt ohne Netzteil liegen. Dann ist das Akku leer. Ich habe die passende Einstellungen noch nicht gefunden mit denen es wieder so sparsam wird wie mit Android 4.2.



Strycer schrieb:


> Das Lenovo ist zwar etwas mehr als im Budget jedoch denke ich, dass ich dann über längerem Zeitraum was davon habe.


Wenn Du ansatzweise gerecht vergleichst (also auch das kleinere Lenovo mit "nur" mit 3 GB und 16 GB) nimmst (das samsung hat nur 2/16), dann bleibst Du zumindest unter den 300 Euro:

Lenovo Tab4 10 Plus Aurora Black TB-X704F, 3GB RAM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## claster17 (24. September 2017)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Hat das Lenovo Tab4 ein Vanilla Android?



Leider nicht, aber soweit wird es auf XDA gut aufgenommen, was auf CustomROMs hoffen lässt. Root und TWRP sind bereits verfügbar.


----------



## Strycer (26. September 2017)

Danke nochmal für die vielen Ratschläge.
Ich hatte früher mal ein S2 und jetzt im Moment ein S4 Mini. Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach Pech bei den Handys, keine Ahnung 

Aber ich habe jetzt so ungefähr eine Vorstellung was für ein Tablet ich mir holen würde. Danke nochmal


----------



## taks (26. September 2017)

Schau dir sonst mal das "Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 Plus " an.
Bin ganz zufrieden damit 

Lenovo Yoga Tab 3 Plus | Lenovo Germany


----------



## Klaus95 (16. Januar 2018)

Schau mal noch auf dieser Seite: Die besten Android-Tablets Test 2017 auf BestAdvisor.de.  Ich fand hier meiner Tablet. Ich hab Huawei MediaPad M3, ein sehr gutes Gerät, ich bin zufrieden. Der Akku in diesem Modell ist leistungsstark, aber nicht abnehmbar. Seine Kapazität beträgt 5100 mAh.  Android 6.0


----------

